# Royal antelope (smallest antelope on Earth)



## rick93 (May 1, 2012)

Hi all,View attachment 7466        I took this with my Canon 450D + Tamron SP 70-300 VC Di USD . It was around 10 o'clock in the morning. Cloudy sky, not to bright. Aperture was f/4.5, At 1/125 sec, ISO 400, Lens zoomed to 124mm (yes I was close to the beautiful animal) Setting on Program mode; WB set on cloudy, picture style changed a little bit; a little sharper, saturation also a little more. No tripod. Auto focus (set on his head), VC turned on (image stabiliser) That's all I can think of. I can neither afford nor justify getting a L lens but I am extremely happy with this lens. A lot better than the canon lenses I had before. The thing I cant figure out is how the profs ,even without L lenses, make the photographs so real that they seem unreal. Do they use Photoshop or different settings? Or is it just that professional touch that comes with experience??  I am just a beginner ( have this camera for about six months and the Tamron lens for about two weeks) and would like to learn as much as possible. C&C would be appreciated!    -Rick93                                                                 Ps. forget about the attachment, it don't work and I posted that before I knew how to post pics on here. Don't know how to remove it.


----------



## WesternGuy (May 2, 2012)

You will get more comments if you actually post the image - most people do not want to follow a link, in fact, when I did follow it, it gave me an error, something about invalid attachment.
_______________
WesternGuy


----------



## rick93 (May 2, 2012)

Sorry but how do I post it??


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html

That thread should give you the info you need


----------



## rick93 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks! I'll try that.


----------



## Joel_W (May 2, 2012)

A really nice composition. Can't believe how small the deer is.


----------



## rick93 (May 4, 2012)

Thank you for your positive comment Joel. Its like a rabbit in deer form.  Rick93


----------



## greybeard (May 4, 2012)

very cute, I want one LOL  Nice shot, maybe crop a little from the right or maybe not, just a suggestion.


----------



## rick93 (May 5, 2012)

@ Graybeard; I took some more shots. I'll try to post those. Thanks though.


----------



## jake337 (May 5, 2012)

If I ever own a lot of acreage, I will be introducing these to my habitat!


----------



## rick93 (May 5, 2012)

@Jake; You could have 5000 of these on one acre and still not see one LOL


----------



## rick93 (May 5, 2012)

What do you all think about these??


----------



## Dominantly (May 5, 2012)

I WANT ONE!

The first one is nice.

The last two you shot at 300mm with a shutter speed of 1/60 and 1/160, which is pretty slow for that focal length.
I'd also say that I would probably shoot at a smaller aperture. You wont have to worry about background separation at that focal length (it will be OOF), but the smaller aperture will give you an additional few inches of acceptable sharpness. For example at 300mm f/11 with a subject 20' away, you have about 6" of acceptable sharpness.


----------



## Casshew (May 5, 2012)

adorable little critter and lovely pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## WesternGuy (May 6, 2012)

Love the first one - great composition and nice catchlight in the eye.
_______________
WesternGuy


----------



## EricD (May 6, 2012)

How awesome....nice score indeed!


----------



## rick93 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments!


----------



## jriepe (May 6, 2012)

Very cute.  I have that lens and the VC is phenomenal but as with most any zoom lens it can be a little soft at maximum focal range.  I live close to railroad tracks and once last year I stepped out my back door and shot a railroad car with that lens at 300mm handheld.  The shutter speed was 1/15 sec. and the printing on the side of the car came out reasonably sharp.  I know that sounds unbelievable but why would I have any reason to lie about it.  I don't get any commissions from the sale of that lens.  All I had to do was stop breathing and stop my heart from beating for several seconds.

I truly enjoyed looking at the images.  Good job.

Jerry


----------



## rick93 (May 7, 2012)

@ EricD; Thanks. Do you need any of my pictures for the National Geographic magazine?? LOL

@ Jerry; The VC on this lens is really incredible. Glad you like the pics.

Rick93


----------

